# JAPSHOW FINALE PICS !



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Some pics i managed to get at pod today .

i know some was a little over exposed and some not as sharp as i wanted with panning shots , just one of those days it just wasnt happing the way i wanted lol 







































































































































































































went to take a better pic inside this gtr but realized some one was in there lol














































more to follow


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice pics, what camera do you use?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great pics....loving the Hulk and suspect we will see more of the black 35 soon in the Projects section :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

more to follow again


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

have got others so just ask if you want more , have other makes too plus jet car but sadly didnt get many of the rk tuning cars as nearly every panning shot i tried it just went wrong this time :sadwavey:

plus another gearbox issue with jeff again so his day was cut short .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

samgtr said:


> Very nice pics, what camera do you use?


its just a kodak z980 12mp point and shoot bridge camera but im in need of upgrading as its getting a little restricted for me as just over a week ago i ordered a new camera ( using the credit card  ) and was ment for this event but it still hasnt came in the post so i wasnt very happy about that 

its fairly adjustable in all its settings but i need some thing a bit more advanced thats a bit more forgiving when trying to get the shots you want .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Great pics....loving the Hulk and suspect we will see more of the black 35 soon in the Projects section :thumbsup:


does look good , would have been nice to see it go up the strip though but i didnt get there till around mid-day so not sure if it run earlier ??


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jet car as always :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really good colours on that camera! Some always look a bit washed out but not yours!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Really good colours on that camera! Some always look a bit washed out but not yours!:thumbsup:


high colour setting on the camera  , so many cameras on standard settings take washed out pale images so always best to see what the camera has to offer and not just accept the first shot it gives you 

think i deleted about 130 images from yesterday lol ,took nearly 500 though :nervous:

but atleast this time i managed even on an off day to get some better pics of yours this time not like at the last japshow  .


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

great photos, thanks for posting them up.


----------



## fastfu (Mar 28, 2011)

Great pics, that r34 is awesome


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Everybody....

Nice day all in all....weather was not bad as I expected it to be much worse.
Was nice meeting eveybody and look forward to see you all soon.

Ciao

HEY ! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CAR DEAN J, SAW YOU ON M1 .... BAD NEWS, THANKS FOR LEADING US TO THE POD BY THE WAY


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

So what sort of times was everyone getting?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome pictures:runaway::runaway:, thanks for sharing


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

jaycabs said:


> high colour setting on the camera  , so many cameras on standard settings take washed out pale images so always best to see what the camera has to offer and not just accept the first shot it gives you
> 
> think i deleted about 130 images from yesterday lol ,took nearly 500 though :nervous:
> 
> but atleast this time i managed even on an off day to get some better pics of yours this time not like at the last japshow  .


Great shots of my motor. I love the way your camera hides the kerbed allows and swirl marks :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> So what sort of times was everyone getting?


Only managed 11 seconds deaduke:. 

Bloody LC4 not working for me.....dont care the beast is dead long live Medusa:thumbsup:


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome!!!!
Some nice shots of my R33 GTST too. Cool, was a great day.

Saw you Dean with the flatbed hope its not too bad.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

few more
































































a few others plus other makes


----------



## ak gtr (Aug 14, 2011)

Great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh man love that first pic...fantastic!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> its just a kodak z980 12mp point and shoot bridge camera but im in need of upgrading as its getting a little restricted for me as just over a week ago i ordered a new camera ( using the credit card  ) and was ment for this event but it still hasnt came in the post so i wasnt very happy about that
> 
> its fairly adjustable in all its settings but i need some thing a bit more advanced thats a bit more forgiving when trying to get the shots you want .


of all the things , the new camera arrived today.......nearly a week after the event damn people i got it from :chairshot


----------

